# Räucherofen selbst bauen



## fischerheld (12. März 2006)

Hi Leute,
Ich habe ein großes Problem, denn ich habe schon viele Fische gefangen aber langsam habe ich mal bock auf eine neue zubereitungsart!#d 
Und da kam mir Räuchern in den Sinn.|supergri 
Aber ein gescheiter Räucherofen ist verdammt teuer, daher würde ich meinen gerne selbst bauen!
Leider habe ich keine Ahnung wie das geht#c 
Und im Netz finde ich auch nichts!|kopfkrat 

Daher hoffe ich ihr könnt mir mal wieder weiterhelfen.

Gruß Fischerheld


----------



## esox_105 (12. März 2006)

*AW: Räucherofen selbst bauen*

http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/raeuchern.htm#blech


----------



## Lauben-Lothar (12. März 2006)

*AW: Räucherofen selbst bauen*

Schau doch mal hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=32

(und dann Suchfunktion)

Da gibt es die tollsten Öfen


----------



## DonCamile (12. März 2006)

*AW: Räucherofen selbst bauen*

Schau mal hier so teuer sind die ja nicht oder ?

http://www.renates-angelshop.de/


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (19. März 2006)

*AW: Räucherofen selbst bauen*

Selbst ist der mann. nimm eine 200l stahltonne, darauf ein großes holzbehältnis. ( kleiderschrank, bundeswehrspind, musikbox, holzkiste...) feuerklappe in die tonne flexen, klappen und rauchabzug in den holzkasten sägen. stangen und haken aus va bauen. viel damit üben und in der suchfunktion zum thema schauen. auf anhieb bekommst du es nicht gut hin, aber mit der zeit wirds immer besser.. das räuchern 
gruß robert#h


----------



## hechtuli (19. März 2006)

*AW: Räucherofen selbst bauen*

Hi Vibra - Zocker,
benötigt man eigentlich ein blech welches das abtropfende Fett des Fisches auffängt? Einige behaupten mann braucht eines die anderen wiedersprechen diese aussage? Ich habe nämlich im Herbst selber einen Räucherofen gebaut, aber bin nicht mehr dazu gekommen ihn zu probieren.

Gruß hechtuli


----------



## bodenseepeter (19. März 2006)

*AW: Räucherofen selbst bauen*

Zu der Frage nach dem Blech:
Das Problem ist, dass das auslaufende Fischfett/saft auch auf dem Blech verbrennen und dadurch rußen kann. Das vermiest Optik und Geschmack. In dem Ofen, den ich benutzen darf (Eigenbau eines begnadeten Schlossers) haben wir das Problem wie folgt gelöst.
Beim ersten Räuchern trat eben die Problematik auf, dass das Fett auf das Blech tropfte und dort verbrannte. Da wir schnelle Abhilfe brauchten, war keine Zeit, lange einen Plan zu entwickeln|kopfkrat. Also behalfen wir uns damit, Holzscheite auf das Blech zu legen. Das Fett wurde so vom Blech fern gehalten. Dieses Provisorium funktioniert nun schon seit zwei Jahren, es empfiehlt sich aber, die Holzscheite zu wechseln, da diese einen echt abartigen Gestank verbreiten.:v


----------



## leopard_afrika (19. März 2006)

*AW: Räucherofen selbst bauen*

Sand aufs Blech hilft vielleicht auch und stinkt nicht so.


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (19. März 2006)

*AW: Räucherofen selbst bauen*

Ich und ein freund haben je einen großen, selbstgebauten ofen. seiner ist noch von opa..|rolleyes  der saft der fische tropft bei beiden öfen ungehemmt ins offene feuer. unsere fische sind, laut etlicher " mitesser", ein wahrer gaumensex und nicht wirklich verbesserungsfähig:m ..
der ofen meines freundes hat schon eine dicke, schwarze, fettige und wohlriechende schicht im inneren, vom jahrzehnelangen gebrauch. ich arbeite mit meinem ofen noch daran:q 
wir haben schon diverse fischsorten geräuchert: forelle, karpfen, dorsch, makrele, wittling, heilbutt, aal, saibling, leng ( nicht gut..), plattfisch, lachs, hecht etc..
mein ofen hat noch einen nebenofen, in dem ich rauch zum kalträuchern erzeuge und in den großen "einleite"..
fettwanne,- nein danke|uhoh: 
gruß robert#h


----------



## fiskes (20. März 2006)

*AW: Räucherofen selbst bauen*

Also bei mir tropft das Fett auch in die Glut. Ich kann aber nichts nachteiliges feststellen, die Fische sind immer super, ich gehe aber auch zu Anfang für ca. 5 min. immer auf eine Temperatur von 100° C.
MfG fiskes


----------



## hechtuli (20. März 2006)

*AW: Räucherofen selbst bauen*

Danke für eure Antworten. 
Dann werde ich es auch mal ohne Blech probieren.


----------



## DanyS73 (26. März 2006)

*AW: Räucherofen selbst bauen*

habe die Tage einen Tischräucherofen für knappe 30,-Euros gesehen da passen bis zu 8 Forellen rein. War echt klasse das große ding!
Kann mich nur nicht daran erinnern von wo der war!


----------



## Zanderfänger (28. März 2006)

*AW: Räucherofen selbst bauen*

Mit Bierfässern 

http://www.freizeitrunde.de/freizeit/grillrauch.htm


----------



## silbi (28. März 2006)

*Räucherofen*

das ist meiner,
auch selbst gebaut


----------

